# my 1st little haul using my discount: bamboom paint &



## orodwen (Apr 21, 2005)

white gold pigment.  i love how white gold looks layered over bamboom.  can't wait to do an eye w/ this (on a non-work day.)


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 21, 2005)

yaaay orodwen! congratulations hon =) i look forward to seeing your fotd pic with this!!!!


----------



## orodwen (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_yaaay orodwen! congratulations hon =) i look forward to seeing your fotd pic with this!!!!_

 
 thanks!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 21, 2005)

congratulations . when I can see the photos posted. thx


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 21, 2005)

Now that I've realized that the nearest MAC store near me isn't far, I've gone crazy with my discount. LOL


----------



## orodwen (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_congratulations . when I can see the photos posted. thx_

 
 thank you! i may not do a fotd w/ them until i return from my training next week.


----------



## orodwen (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 
_Now that I've realized that the nearest MAC store near me isn't far, I've gone crazy with my discount. LOL_

 
 LOL that's funny. so what all do you think you've bought using it?


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 21, 2005)

Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love both bamboom and white gold...never used them together but I may have to now...


----------



## orodwen (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love both bamboom and white gold...never used them together but I may have to now..._

 
 thanks!  ya, i'd love to see others do unusual combos like this to see if they like it.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 21, 2005)

hey ordowen 
where's your training at all. What kind of job do you do. Just asking of course.. Thx


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 
Now that I've realized that the nearest MAC store near me isn't far, I've gone crazy with my discount. LOL

 
 LOL that's funny. so what all do you think you've bought using it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My recent haul on tuesday was 8 eyeshadows, 2 - 4 pan palette and brush cleanser..

But sunday I got 3 eyeshadows, 3 brushes, Fix +, eyeliner and foundataion...


----------

